# Path of usb flash drive plugged into Curtis 7029 Tablet, Installing apps. in micro sd



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Where is the path of usb flash drive plugged into Curtis Android Tablet ?

I am trying to transfer files from internal memory to usb flash drive using Astro File Manager.

I wish to install apps in Micro sd card how do I set to install there instead of internal memory ?

Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You can move apps to SD after it's installed in the Manage Applications in the settings.

You may not be able to move all apps to SD - it's up to the developer.


----------

